# Batman: Arkham Asylum



## Hawke (Aug 30, 2009)

Batman: Arkham Asylum (you can download a playable demo)
http://www.batmanarkhamasylum.com/

[yt]uPnTSvX86Dw[/yt]

In Batman: Arkham Asylum, Batman finds himself trapped inside the confines of Gotham&#8217;s psychiatric hospital for the criminally insane, Arkham Asylum. The Joker has set a trap for the Dark Knight and has conspired with the deranged inmates to eliminate Batman once and for all. Adding to the authenticity of the game are veteran animated Batman voice talents Mark Hamill and Kevin Conroy, who reprise their roles as The Joker and Batman respectively.

The demo of this game rocks.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 30, 2009)

My thoughts: Looks pretty cool... part of me wishes that they could've modeled the Joker after the Dark Knight Heath Ledger version because he was MESSED UP (read: wonderfully played/acted). 
Might give the game a go ... when I upgrade my computer again.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 30, 2009)

It's a good game, but I gotta disagree on modeling The Joker on Heath.  Frankly, his interpretation of the Joker didn't come close to the one in the comics in sheer insanity and brutality.  Many of Joker's crimes from the books I could totally never see the one played by Ledger pull.  Joker as he is in the game, the tall skinny freak and being voiced by longest standing Joker Mark Hamil works better for me.  Besides, it would be mixing universes to use Batman as he is from the comics but use the Joker from the movie.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 30, 2009)

Omar B said:


> It's a good game, but I gotta disagree on modeling The Joker on Heath. Frankly, his interpretation of the Joker didn't come close to the one in the comics in sheer insanity and brutality.


 
THANK YOU.

Its nice to see someone else that didnt think the Joker... was... in the New movie.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 30, 2009)

He played a good part but he was not "The Joker."  The person in TDK was pretty threatening, but the Joker of the comics that set off a bomb at the police man's ball killing 95% of the Gotham police department, poisoned all the patrons of an amusement park with cotton candy, shot Batgirl in the back crippling her then raping her in front of her father, blew up every school bus in Gotham on the first day of school killing thousands of children.  

The guy on film's just kinda temperamental, he took out a few gangsters, but only blew up an empty hospital and tried to show human depravity at the end.  More of a danger to himself and those who work with him really.  Jack Nicholson's Joker who poisoned an entire city not once, but twice in the same movie, now that guy was a brutal Joker.


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 31, 2009)

I have had this game for awhile but have yet to play it.  I need to get to playing it but for some reason I am just slow with putting it in and turning it on.  Looks great though.


----------



## Hawke (Sep 3, 2009)

The martial art moves look pretty sweet.

I saw Joker do a real headbutt (not the Hollywood front skull smash) using the top of his head.

Batman did a Hollywood headbutt, but I'm guess his cowl must act like a helmet.

Looking forward to playing this game.


----------

